# Darklight vs Mini spots



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

I am looking for some better spotlights. I have been using Minispots http://www.shop.minispotlight.com/ however their brightest spots are not quite bright enough for my needs. Does anyone have any experience with the Darklight spots. http://www.darklightsystem.com/ I was thinking of the PricisionZ high power spots. I need to light up a couple of skeletons that will be doing a 3 axis routine about 10-12' away. The lights will be controlled from a Prop 1 so 12vdc will be good.


----------



## time2dive (Dec 29, 2007)

Since no one had any information on the Darklight lights, I decided to do my own research. I purchased 3 of the PricisionZ high power spots. I am impressed, I now have spots bright enough to light up my 3 axis skull routines. I still like the Minispot product for lighting up individual props like tombstones and such and I will use the Mini spots to act as fill in light. The only drawback to the Darklights is that they are a bit pricey, but I do feel that they are worth it to properly light up some of my props.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I have never used either product. When you have to operate on a tight budget like most of us do. It make both products too expensive.


----------



## mroct31 (Nov 10, 2007)

^^^ Concur! Yeah sorry that's just way to much money for small LED lights. I'd rather make my own and probably get pretty much the same results for a lot less, I mean one of their UV lights is $40, you could probably build 20 UV spots for that kind of money! Have you checked out the build your won LED spot thread? 
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=25530


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Someone on halloween forum bought some to compare to their homemade ones and stated that they were better lighting wise to what they made.But the price was double I will try to find the link.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is the review
http://www.halloweenforum.com/product-reviews/106333-darklight-led-lights.html


----------



## thrilltainment (Apr 8, 2010)

hi guys, I haven't seen this post until lately -- I've responded in the other forum where this question was posted:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/110377-lighting-question-darklight-vs-minispot.html

here's a sneak peak at our new product and you'll see the significant difference in what we make. The added cost is not simply in resistors, copper tubing, and assembly but in engineering design, thermal considerations, added usability, UL listing, and overall, a production quality product.


----------

